# Sapelo  island hogs



## AllTerrainAngler (Dec 8, 2016)

Has anyone hunted and what were the results and landscape like. Was looking at the march 1-15 hog hunt. Thinking about trying it out.


----------



## DoubleFive (Dec 8, 2016)

I was there for the last special hog hunt they had in January 2015.  The terrain is like most of South GA swampland but with a bit more piney woods.  Being an island, there is not as much of the wet Cyprus swamp to go mucking through.  Different areas of the island can be pretty thick, some too thick to even think about getting into but by and large, there are some really nice woods.  

I did  not get anything that trip but one guy loaded up.  He found a real sweet spot and kept going back.  They have a large generator-driven cooler at the camp but I am not sure it is always available.  
Access to the island is pretty particular.  For that hunt, I rode the ferry round trip for $15 but I am not certain that is always open.  Others may have to chime in on that.  You can get there in your own boat and there are instructions in the hunting regs.
You can call DNR and the Sapelo Island Visitor Center for those details.  They were very helpful for my last trip.


----------



## Mac (Jan 1, 2017)

I have hunted pigs on several of the barrier island, but not sapelo,
Also, interested in this particular hunt,  I read regs but not much on particulars.
I assume, it is primitive camping, use of feet only, clean and place game in coolers.  
My biggest question in normal turnout and success rates?


----------



## 35 Whelen (Jan 7, 2017)

Lot of information here:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=689316


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 7, 2017)

Mind the big rattlesnakes if you're hunting in warmer weather.  I hunted Sapelo in January many years ago and some old fool killed a rattlesnake (they are protected on the island) that was easily 5 feet long.


----------

